# turkey



## elkbudy (Dec 24, 2007)

just got my yearly e-mail from the state of utah telling me thanks for your donation but you are unsuccessful again ,and that was with three points.


----------



## lehi (Sep 13, 2007)

I was thinking of donating, but i didnt, and I drew out on a permit on my first time applying, and so did my dad. What area did you put in for?


----------



## Finnegan (Sep 7, 2007)

elkbudy said:


> just got my yearly e-mail from the state of utah telling me thanks for your donation but you are unsuccessful again ,and that was with three points.


Ouch! With all the new permits, I wouldn't have expected that. Hope I do better with 4.

What hunt did you apply for?


----------



## Treehugnhuntr (Sep 7, 2007)

Finnegan said:


> elkbudy said:
> 
> 
> > just got my yearly e-mail from the state of utah telling me thanks for your donation but you are unsuccessful again ,and that was with three points.
> ...


I have 4 pts and didn't draw a central region tag. I'm loading my hunting rifle right now and I'm going in the morning to sit on the roof of the Chevron across from the DWR building.

Dear uptight reader,

The last part was a joke.

Amen.


----------



## elkbudy (Dec 24, 2007)

I had put in for the nebo unit early and late and for my son , my son and i both have three points and no turkey hunting in utah!


----------



## bowgy (Oct 10, 2007)

I'm glad they dropped the waiting period, I drew my second choice, southern region general :lol:


----------



## cfarnwide (Sep 10, 2007)

elkbudy said:


> and that was with three points.


Unsuccessful with 5... it hurts more each year.


----------



## idiot with a bow (Sep 10, 2007)

Tree,

That is very inappropriate.

Brian


----------



## fishbate (Jan 18, 2008)

Father, brother and 2 nephews drew without any points. Mom said dad was beside himself to be able to go after the turkey..... Now they need to figure out how to hunt them...


----------



## Surfer Coyote (Jan 14, 2008)

cfarnwide said:


> elkbudy said:
> 
> 
> > and that was with three points.
> ...


Same here brotha! My a-hole friend put in for the first time this year and drew! O|*


----------

